
Learning Physical Intuition of Block Towers by Example - mrdrozdov
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01312
======
smhx
The corresponding UnrealEngine Torch plugin is released here:
[https://github.com/facebook/UETorch](https://github.com/facebook/UETorch)

------
mrdrozdov
Papers like these make me appreciate why Torch was chosen for Lua.

------
dpflan
Here is a Facebook by Yann LeCun about this, just a little background on the
project, on-going projects at FAIR, and some promotion of FAIR (Facebook AI
Research):

[https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10153408304077143](https://www.facebook.com/yann.lecun/posts/10153408304077143)

